# Preferred Oil for Passat 3C/B6 2.0 FSI



## Bon3 (May 9, 2013)

Hey Guys..

Im using Castrol EDGE LongLife III 5W/30 atm. Motor code is BLR.

VW recommends 5W/30 on this engine, its on 220.000 km. atm. need to change oil at 230.000 km.

I was thinking Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200 5W/30 with some CeraTec.

Anyone thinks its a good idea?


----------

